# Make Qlab Play Nice with Keynote (AppleScripts)



## Andrew.Okerson (Aug 29, 2017)

Hey all, 

I am trying to find a script to use in Qlab that will: 

- Open A Keynote Slideshow
- Advance Slides 

We are mixing a very cue heavy show, and to save on personnel, our sound board op is firing a lot of it. I would like for her to see a PDF of the script (put into a keynote presentation) on a side screen, and have a hotkey to press to advance pages. This will save her a lot of eye travel time. 

I found the google topic where a user could control *a separate* mac. But I would like to do it on the local machine, and my talent with scripts is limited. 

Has anyone done this? 

Thanks!


----------



## Bjfarraf (Sep 7, 2017)

Hello Andrew,

Keynote can be controlled by AppleScript. The issue that you will run in to is that when the slide show is running, keynote takes over both displays. When you try to switch back to Qlab, the slide show stops and the scripts will through an error.

You best bet is to load the script on to an iPad as a pdf and either manually swipe the pages in iBooks of any other pdf reader, or use a bluetooth foot switch.


----------

